# Feeling a bit useless at the moment...



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

Well today I had to go into a petshop that I haven't been in for sometime after a huge argument with the owner about his lack of care to his reptiles...

I walked in and had a look around for what I neeeded and then out the corner of my eye I spot a little fluffy bundle in a 1ft box, so I take a closer look and notice there is a tiny 5 week old double maned lionhead without any hay what so ever  So I asked if she had any he mumbled summit or other so I asked if I could hold her (secretly to check her over).

Once I had her in my arms it was very obvious that she was in the beginning stages of bloat so I said to the owner that she could do with seeing a vet and told him why, he wasn't bothered just grabbed her off me and stuck her back in the box :cursing:

I then went on to ask if he could order in Allen & Page for me and I get "Well I haven't heard of that so it must be crappy food" and then "Russell rabbit is great food" ut:

At this point I lost it :cursing:

I will be going back in tomorrow to see how she is but I can't stop thinking about her, I just wanted to grab her and walk out the door :crying:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I hate to suggest it but is there no way you could buy her, just to get her to the vets, you know I would never normally suggest buying a pet shop animal but it doesnt sound like the pet shop are going to get her any treatment


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Report the pet shop to your council. If by some miracle they got there today or tomorrow, they would see evidence of animal neglect, and he could be fined or shut down.

We can hope, at least!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> I hate to suggest it but is there no way you could buy her, just to get her to the vets, you know I would never normally suggest buying a pet shop animal but it doesnt sound like the pet shop are going to get her any treatment


That thought has been in my mind since I saw her 
Now anyone that knows me will know that I don't normally buy from petshops because it will just open up space for another but this girl needs help :crying:

My OH will go mental if I was to bring her home  BUT I am going back tomorrow and if she still needs vet care she WILL be getting it. As much as I will hate to hand that man money she needs someone to speak out for her.

I am going to plant the seed in the OH's head tonight, ya know tell him what happened today and what will happen if she doesn't get vet care or is bought by someone that doesn't know how sick she is  and that should be enough to get him thinking 

If she does come home with me tomorrow and recovers I will have to look for a new home for her once she is spayed tho because I just don't have the space to have another permanently 

I just wish I could go grab her now but I doubt he would sell to me after I lost it  but his wife will be in tomorrow so it shouldn't be a problem :blushing:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

EllesBelles said:


> Report the pet shop to your council. If by some miracle they got there today or tomorrow, they would see evidence of animal neglect, and he could be fined or shut down.
> 
> We can hope, at least!


He has had the council out on more than one occasion (I know because I reported him lol) but nothing is done, he seems to have the gift of the gab and as technically she has food and water there isn't much they can do


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

Where abouts is this pet shop? There's a similar one near me a town away that is so cramped! I've only ever adopted a rabbit from pets at home about 4 years ago. 

I hope he gets closed down! I have room here but I'm probably miles away!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I hate that debate that goes on in your head, it needs my help so I should buy it, but if I buy it, there will be another one to replace it 

I think you may well be getting it tomorrow Bernie, because I don't think the pet shop owner is going to give it a thought 

No more girls allowed here I'm afraid 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

SweepandDora said:


> Where abouts is this pet shop? There's a similar one near me a town away that is so cramped! I've only ever adopted a rabbit from pets at home about 4 years ago.
> 
> I hope he gets closed down! I have room here but I'm probably miles away!


It's in Haverhill, near Cambridge I've been trying to get him closed down since he started, not once have I seen a healthy animal in there 



hazyreality said:


> I hate that debate that goes on in your head, it needs my help so I should buy it, but if I buy it, there will be another one to replace it
> 
> I think you may well be getting it tomorrow Bernie, because I don't think the pet shop owner is going to give it a thought
> 
> ...


Well being a doe is in her favour here, I can squeeze in a doe but bucks cause referred aggression within my groups so I can't risk that.

I'm hating myself for thinking about handing that man money especially with my strong views but I can't leave her to suffer, if she wasn't sick I wouldn't even consider buying her 

I have set up a quarantine area just in case it is needed tomorrow  If it wasn't for my OH she would be here now


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

Ah Cambridge! Yep miles away, I'm in Nottingham lol. He's clearly got no care for the animals welfare so his license should surely be revoked? 
Did the council give a reason why nothing was done last time?  
I don't know if this is a situation the RSPCA would get involved in?


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

I was going to say my MIL is looking for a spayed female rabbit but you are about an hour from me I think, we are in Warwickshire.

If you do end up with her, we could try and sort something out? There's plenty of room here, and two friendly neutured male rabbits.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

SweepandDora said:


> Ah Cambridge! Yep miles away, I'm in Nottingham lol. He's clearly got no care for the animals welfare so his license should surely be revoked?
> Did the council give a reason why nothing was done last time?
> I don't know if this is a situation the RSPCA would get involved in?


The council just said they were working with him  And no even if the RSPCA were any use this isn't something they will get involved with because all the animals have access to food, water and shelter  He manages to "hide" all the sick animals when he is inspected 



EllesBelles said:


> I was going to say my MIL is looking for a spayed female rabbit but you are about an hour from me I think, we are in Warwickshire.
> 
> If you do end up with her, we could try and sort something out? There's plenty of room here, and two friendly neutured male rabbits.


It would be a while before she is well enough to rehome and she won't be able to be spayed until she is at least 5 months old IF she recovers from the bloat 

When and if she is available to be rehomed I will keep you in mind (if your MIL is still looking then) but I will be asking lots of questions before I will be happy tho 

Lets just hope she is still there tomorrow :blink:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

wear a jumper and stuff it up there and leave quickly


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

If they recognise you and don't let you have her get a friend to buy her later on


----------



## Emma Guard (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe if you can take a photo on your phone or get a friend to it's so sad the way some pet shops treat them but another one will take its place, no animal should suffer for profit.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I know this feeling; there is a pet shop near me like this which I've had 'disputes' with. 

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Unfortunately bunny didn't make it :bye:
I got her to the vets but after examining her properly the vet and I agreed that it was best to end her suffering 


RIP little bunny, scamper free at the bridge little one xxxx


Oh the vet is writing up a report to give to the council to try to get this man shut down


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

You did the right thing, and I'm glad she's not in pain anymore.

Also, you should go and ask for your money back. I know it probably isn't on your mind at the moment, but it would at least stop him from profiting on a poorly bunny 

RIP little bunny.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

EllesBelles said:


> I'm so sorry
> 
> You did the right thing, and I'm glad she's not in pain anymore.
> 
> ...


I didn't pay any money for her.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Unfortunately bunny didn't make it :bye:
> I got her to the vets but after examining her properly the vet and I agreed that it was best to end her suffering
> 
> RIP little bunny, scamper free at the bridge little one xxxx
> ...


Poor baby. At least her suffering has ended now.

As for the idiot who runs this pet store, I really hope he gets closed down. He clearly does not care about any of the animals. 

RIP Bunny.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor little soul, Im glad you made her passing easier but that thing that runs the pet shop deserves to rot in hell :cursing:, sorry you had to go through this with her hun (((hugs))).


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh this is so sad  

How did you manage to convince them to let you have her without paying??

xx


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

So sad...and disgusting as far as the pet shop/owner is concerned.
Let's hope the vet's backing will help shut him down.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done for going to get her and taking her to the vets, so sad to hear that she didnt make it 

Hopefully she will be the last one to have to go through this if the vet can make up a report and get his licence taken away.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

LynseyB said:


> Oh this is so sad
> 
> How did you manage to convince them to let you have her without paying??
> 
> xx


Because it was his wife that was working (she is a bit easier to talk to) and when I went in the poor girl was flat out, I picked her up and said if you don't let me take her to the vets now she will die here in my arms, if that happens I WILL be getting the council, papers, rspca and anyone else that will listen involved...

She said ok, I walked out the door with her  I wish I had taken her yesterday she might have stood a better chance :crying:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> She said ok, I walked out the door with her  I wish I had taken her yesterday she might have stood a better chance :crying:


Don't beat yourself up with that, yesterday you would have paid for her and the idiot shop owner would have brought more with that money...who could have ended up just like her.

With how quickly she went downhill, the chances of saving her yesterday were slim imo  
As I say, hopefully this little ones death will bring some good 

*Heidi8


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

You did everything you could for her  Many people would have done nothing.

It's just insane that in these times, we STILL have no adequate animal licensing and welfare laws!!! The power to do anything is so limited and pathetic and little souls like this are left to suffer or die.

How did you get on at the vet today Bernie?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

The boys are at home for a few more days to be spoiled :crying:


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> The boys are at home for a few more days to be spoiled :crying:


I'm so sorry   You're doing the right thing by them.xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

your so strong Bernie I couldnt put myself through this. 

I am seeing a lot of what I would call 4 - 5 week baby rabbits in pet shops at the moment its disgusting. 

Also just as a warning. I got a narky comment on my profile from a so called "sanctuary" who I left a negative post about. I know this is a friendly forum but I realised if they tried hard enough the could probably trace me.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

B3rnie, im sorry to hear that the rabbit didnt make it


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

That's so sad  Sorry to hear that, but at least you tried to help her. 

How can you tell what a five/six week old bunny looks like compared to eight weeks old? I know of a pet shop close by that almost always has baby bunnies, and I sometimes wonder how old they are.


----------



## Emma Guard (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe 2 weeks ago Pets at home had 3/4 very small looking Rabbits I'm not sure how old they were but they were young much smaller than other younger Rabbits I've seen there they looked healthy. I went back yesterday and they have all been sold in a day. It's sad because there's a giant Rabbit that's been there for ages but the younger ones always seem to go quicker I would get the bigger one but I think my Mum would freak.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

labyrinth001 said:


> That's so sad  Sorry to hear that, but at least you tried to help her.
> 
> How can you tell what a five/six week old bunny looks like compared to eight weeks old? I know of a pet shop close by that almost always has baby bunnies, and I sometimes wonder how old they are.


It is just something you pick up, I've seen enough 8-12 week old rabbits to know what they should look like 



Emma Guard said:


> Maybe 2 weeks ago Pets at home had 3/4 very small looking Rabbits I'm not sure how old they were but they were young much smaller than other younger Rabbits I've seen there they looked healthy. I went back yesterday and they have all been sold in a day. It's sad because there's a giant Rabbit that's been there for ages but the younger ones always seem to go quicker I would get the bigger one but I think my Mum would freak.


Don't get me started on [email protected] please, they are scum :cursing:

Thank you to everyone for your kind comments, I just wish it all had a happier ending


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

There are quite a few bad petshops in Nottingham to be fair. One pet shop got shut down for putting sick animals in black bags and kicking them around the car park :cursing:, the one I rescued biscuit from wouldn't let you take pictures of any animals (not surprising considering Biscuit was in the same situation as your little bunny) and another one has almost got shut down so many times for selling exotic animals in conditions not suitable for any animal. When I say exotic, I'm not talking lizards and snakes. In fact the last time I went in there, they had a baboon and some young alligators, which I can guarantee had been illegally imported! It just seems somewhere along the line someone is not doing their job properly!! 

Luckily my Biscuit was fine, she's now 6 years old  I'm sorry to hear about the little bunny. It is just wrong that people think they can neglect animals like that and get away with it. 

On a positive note, the PetArk I go to for rabbit toys seems to be strongly for rabbit adoption. They now have a couple of bunnies in there from a local rescue and lots of pictures up of other bunnies you can adopt. Just goes to show that not all petshops are bad


----------



## SweepandDora (May 15, 2012)

Minion said:


> There are quite a few bad petshops in Nottingham to be fair. One pet shop got shut down for putting sick animals in black bags and kicking them around the car park :cursing:, the one I rescued biscuit from wouldn't let you take pictures of any animals (not surprising considering Biscuit was in the same situation as your little bunny) and another one has almost got shut down so many times for selling exotic animals in conditions not suitable for any animal. When I say exotic, I'm not talking lizards and snakes. In fact the last time I went in there, they had a baboon and some young alligators, which I can guarantee had been illegally imported! It just seems somewhere along the line someone is not doing their job properly!!
> 
> Luckily my Biscuit was fine, she's now 6 years old  I'm sorry to hear about the little bunny. It is just wrong that people think they can neglect animals like that and get away with it.
> 
> On a positive note, the PetArk I go to for rabbit toys seems to be strongly for rabbit adoption. They now have a couple of bunnies in there from a local rescue and lots of pictures up of other bunnies you can adopt. Just goes to show that not all petshops are bad


I agree, I'm in Nottingham too and there are a few bad petshops here, especially in bulwell they're the worst. I've been in 2 pet shops there and they're just cramped up like battery hens!


----------

